# Would nubians work for me?



## porkchop48 (Jul 12, 2011)

As stated before the plans are to get 2 goats.  

Due to looks alone I am leaning towards nubians.   Their spot will be roughly an acre fenced in with shelter and a pond, lots of brush and browse to eat ( as well as what I feed them)

We are not really looking for meat goats more along the lines of milk/chees/butter.

Is there a better suggestion on breed type?

I would like to get 2 does and breed them once a year is that would be possible as well.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 12, 2011)

Nubians are good dairy goats.  We had a buck and doe along with our boers for a while.  We never drank the milk, so I don't know how that is, but Nubians are usually really friendly.  I also absolutely love their colorings!  Nubians are probably my favorite goat breed.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 12, 2011)

I LOVE Nubian milk.  Togg and Ob milk taste different to me so we usually use that to cook with, but I drink Nub milk all day.

Nubians can be LOUD.  There are some quiet / polite ones, but there are some who just scream for screaming's sake.  Any goat will be more vocal when moved, weaned, after kidding, when they want milked, etc....but Nubians take it to a whole other level.

They're very friendly, cute, easy to handle...but quiet they ain't.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 12, 2011)

I second LOVING Nub milk.  My old doe's milk tastes like melted ice cream.  Yummy!!    They do have a whole nother level of drama that comes with them though.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 13, 2011)

ohhh BOY can they be loud.... I have had my Nubains for a few yrs, but this yr was my frist yr to bred 2 yearlings.. 
When Nora and Tia gave birth and i pulled the babies OMG all He** broke loose.  Things are starting to settle down now Nora is almost 2 weeks fresh but she screamed from morning to dusk, for a solid week... Tia followed her Now they have settled down some..

But the milk is awesome, sweet and tasty.... and they produce alot of it... I love those girls, but the last two weeks have been a real test of my nerves!!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 13, 2011)

I have nubians and just LOVE most everything about them - except how loud they can be.  I have close neighbors so I'm in the midst of changing breeds just because of that.  I have a screamer doe and had a screamer buckling.  He was sold yesterday.  And the family we sold him to knows he's loud and are totally ok with that.  They're likely to buy Ariel from me next month when I'm done needing her milk for the bottle fed babies.

I just bought four oberhasli babies a couple weeks ago - the farm I bought them from had over 100 goats and all of them COMBINED were quiter than my nubian doe or the buckling on their own.  I'm really hoping I like their milk - my goats are our sole milk source.  At this point I plan to keep my other doe and her doeling since they are much better mannered.  The two of them can be loud too, but only at understandable times - like feeding and such.

So all that to say, if you don't have close neighbors I say go for nubians - I truely do love them and their milk.  If you need quite goats I'd consider oberhaslis or lamanchas.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 13, 2011)

We have 2 Nubians and I actually love how vocal they are - especially when they see people. They holler LOUDLY then come running. Super friendly!

However, my Alpine/LaMancha has the biggest mouth of all.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I LOVE Nubian milk.  Togg and Ob milk taste different to me so we usually use that to cook with, but I drink Nub milk all day.
> 
> Nubians can be LOUD.  There are some quiet / polite ones, but there are some who just scream for screaming's sake.  Any goat will be more vocal when moved, weaned, after kidding, when they want milked, etc....but Nubians take it to a whole other level.
> 
> They're very friendly, cute, easy to handle...but quiet they ain't.


x 2.  Wonderful goats, unless quiet is important to you.


----------



## Julie_A (Jul 13, 2011)

I had a la mancha once who was extremely quiet. How does LM milk compare to Nubian milk as far as taste is concerned?


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 13, 2011)

We had a Nubian buck and doe for a while along with our Boer herd and they were never loud, not anymore than the rest of our goats.  We have a couple Boers that are hollerers.  Both of our Nubians were extremely friendly, but they can be jumpers.  Our Nubian buck was the king of jumping fences, yet he was the most sweetest buck ever.  Both of his daughters (one was nubian and boer mix the other who was recently born is saanen and nubian mix) are like reindeers.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 13, 2011)

I love that my two does with Nubian in them are so vocal....and LOUD!   I think it is extremely cute and I encourage it by talking to them as much as possible.  I really don't care if it bothers the neighbors....I'm zoned....and it is a far nicer sound than screeching children or yipping dogs!  Or welders or air compressors!  Or arguments!  Or trucks and road noise! or all the other sounds of the suburbs.

If Nubians make your heart beat even a bit faster, that is the breed you should go with.


----------



## dhansen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have 7 nubian does and  2 nubian bucks and I love them!!!  I have had a few that drove me crazy and so I sold those few.  My loudest is one of the bucks as he was a bottle baby.  He lives in the woods and  as soon as he hears people, he calls to them to come and feed him treats!  Good thing he is a cuties!  I LOVE their milk, and actually tricked my teenagers into drinking it.  Once they guessed, they no longer minded drinking it because it was so yummy!


----------



## porkchop48 (Jul 18, 2011)

Definately after reading the replies.... I am going to go with Nubians   

Thank you guys.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 18, 2011)

Julie_A said:
			
		

> I had a la mancha once who was extremely quiet. How does LM milk compare to Nubian milk as far as taste is concerned?


It tastes the same to me. My LaManchas were producing 6% butterfat when they were on milk test, it's nice and creamy. And yes, they're characteristically quiet.


----------



## Sparks Fly (Jul 19, 2011)

YAY for nubians. They are my favorite


----------

